

SOPA markup to continue this coming Wednesday - jaryd
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111216/11102617108/sopa-markup-runs-out-time-likely-delayed-until-2012.shtml?r

======
jaryd
Stream live at: <http://judiciary.house.gov/hearings/mark_12152011.html>

